# Photon Max Extreme (1,350 lumens) from NiteFlux



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

NiteFlux just announced this new product. We will have it available in early February, 2009.

Photon Max Extreme (click here) at 1,350 lumens

*Lighting Modes:*

20 watt - High beam 1350 Lumens
12 watt - High beam 800 Lumens
6 watt - Mid beam 530 Lumens
3 watt - Low beam 266 Lumens
6 watt - Flash Mode 530 Lumens

*Runtime:*

1.5 Hour High beam @ 20 watt
2.6 Hour High beam @ 12 watt
5.3 Hour Mid mode @ 6 watt
10 Hour Low beam @ 3 watt
20 Hour Flash mode @ 6 watt

*Charge Time:*

4 Hours


----------



## bikecop (May 20, 2004)

"forced air" is there a fan??

estimated price?


----------



## TOMMO (Dec 12, 2008)

Love the look of these lights!
They look like the Tripod out of War of the worlds!
Wish i could justify the expense!
Tommo.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

bikecop said:


> "forced air" is there a fan??
> 
> estimated price?


"Forced Air" means "directed airflow" through and around the heatsink fins of the lighthead.

Don't know pricing - any day. Will post when available.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

TOMMO said:


> Love the look of these lights!
> They look like the Tripod out of War of the worlds!
> Wish i could justify the expense!
> Tommo.


How can you justify not having one? 

They are cool looking and very functional too. We've sold loads of the Photon Max (800 lumens) and everybody's pleased with them.


----------



## wolfbeast (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey Geoman, the battery looks huge! Could you do like a picture next to a dollar bill so we could judge the size. The pictures make it look like a 2 litre soda bottle. 

I am assuming the batteries are the same one the current and new model. 

Thnx


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

wolfbeast said:


> Hey Geoman, the battery looks huge!


Actually looks pretty small....compare it to the charger plug next to it in the photo. I'm guessing it's a 4 x 18650 Li ion pack.

JZ


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

wolfbeast said:


> Hey Geoman, the battery looks huge! Could you do like a picture next to a dollar bill so we could judge the size. The pictures make it look like a 2 litre soda bottle.
> 
> I am assuming the batteries are the same one the current and new model.
> 
> Thnx


Hey WolfBeast,

We don't have any yet but it appears to be the same battery as what the current Photon Max uses - same exact weight.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Am I right in assuming the two upper's are MC-E's, the one lower an R-2?...if so that is one heck of a lot of light..
Geoman, I know that you always try out the lights that you sell, have you ridden with one of the Proto-types yet? If so so, give us the low down from the light from down under....need I say....*BEAM PICS!*...


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Cat-man-do said:


> Am I right in assuming the two upper's are MC-E's, the one lower an R-2?...if so that is one heck of a lot of light..
> Geoman, I know that you always try out the lights that you sell, have you ridden with one of the Proto-types yet? If so so, give us the low down from the light from down under....need I say....*BEAM PICS!*...


I haven't laid my hands on one yet. Should be within a couple of weeks...


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Looks promising but runtime isn't good enough. I'd guess they will eventually come up with a bigger or more efficient battery. Looking forward to beamshots though.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Flyer said:


> Looks promising but runtime isn't good enough. I'd guess they will eventually come up with a bigger or more efficient battery. Looking forward to beamshots though.


I think the 1350lm setting is intended to be considered the boost setting. I doubt that you would need the highest setting except for those all out down-hill runs. If I bought one I would probably end up using the middle setting ( 530lm ) 50% of the time anyway and then use the high mode(s) as I see fit. To nit pick a bit...I would like this light even more if it had easy tilt-ability ( like the Dinottes ). Since it has many modes another cool option would be if there was a (wired) remote that you could mount near your thumb. That way you wouldn't have to keep taking your hands off the bars to change modes. ( ...yes, a minor issue but sure would be nice..:thumbsup: )


----------



## Vienna1 (Nov 5, 2008)

It is strange, the same lumens with different LED.
They say "with the top two LED's up-graded to the latest in Hi-Watt multi chip LED's".
Even at the same consumption, lumens output must be changed.

PhotonMax
12 watt - High beam 800 Lumens
6 watt - Mid beam 530 Lumens
3 watt - Low beam 266 Lumens 

PhotonMaxExtream
20 watt - High beam 1350 Lumens
12 watt - High beam 800 Lumens
6 watt - Mid beam 530 Lumens
3 watt - Low beam 266 Lumens

About runtime, I also think they should use larger capacity battery with such powerful light.


----------



## eddielee70 (Dec 28, 2006)

Cat-man-do said:


> I think the 1350lm setting is intended to be considered the boost setting. I doubt that you would need the highest setting except for those all out down-hill runs. If I bought one I would probably end up using the middle setting ( 530lm ) 50% of the time anyway and then use the high mode(s) as I see fit. To nit pick a bit...I would like this light even more if it had easy tilt-ability ( like the Dinottes ). Since it has many modes another cool option would be if there was a (wired) remote that you could mount near your thumb. That way you wouldn't have to keep taking your hands off the bars to change modes. ( ...yes, a minor issue but sure would be nice..:thumbsup: )


photo max have a tilt build into the mount. it's easier to tilt and setup compare to dinotte. photo max lighthead itself even lightweight is not seal very well, so I'm sure you'll have electrical issues in rain. dinotte are seal very well with only one circular silcone seal. Worse thing I hate, why I sold it was the power switch on the battery. compare to niterider Trinewt, photo max require removing glove to push on the button to turn on or change modes. Button is recess into the battery pack that requires alot of force to activate it. Unless they change the switch and easy to change like the dinotte, I won't even consider photo max. on the other head, photo max cheap $220( at CRC) and very bright for those who don't care to change modes.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

eddielee70 said:


> *photo max have a tilt build into the mount. it's easier to tilt and setup compare to dinotte.* photo max lighthead itself even lightweight is not seal very well, so I'm sure you'll have electrical issues in rain. dinotte are seal very well with only one circular silcone seal. *Worse thing I hate, why I sold it was the power switch on the battery. compare to niterider Trinewt, photo max require removing glove to push on the button to turn on or change modes. Button is recess into the battery pack that requires alot of force to activate it. Unless they change the switch and easy to change like the dinotte, I won't even consider photo max.* on the other head, photo max cheap $220( at CRC) and very bright for those who don't care to change modes.


Oh Crap! ...the old switch on the battery "F". I didn't know that. ...no where is it mentioned in the Ad. :madmax: Now about the tilt feature. Looking at the photo of the bar mount I don't see where it tilts, although the helmet mount does look to. The Dinotte 600L is a nice set-up...quick release bar mount with an easy slide on/off rail type mount for easy-pleasy quick removal of the light head without the need to remove the whole bar mount. Not to mention it also has an adjustment for aiming right to left...not that I ever needed it. The up/down tilt on the 600L is on the upper slide mount and is simple to tilt as long as the set screws are not too tight. *Geoman*, I realize the above comments were about the Photon Max but is the "Extreme" version going to carry over with the switch being on the battery.. 
:skep:


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Switch on the battery is okay for HID's just as you've got to leave them on and no other mod's, this totally leaves the battery stuck on your bike so you can get to it, no chance to use it head mounted.

I'd prefer 2 x P7's I prefer the colour, the new higher power MC-E's look more yellow than halogens, it's all going the wrong way for me 

Still not enough run time for me either, 6 - 7 hour night rides aren't unheard of for me.


----------



## C_Heath (Oct 29, 2008)

Forgive me and Im not a light pro but I have an MTE 900 lumen flashlight on my bars and two 240 lumen trustfires on my helmet and it looks like Im riding at 2 pm in the day and I have like $60 in all of it. 

Whats the reason for paying $400-500 for a lighting system?

Thanks


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

C_Heath, like wise but 400Lumen MC-E + 600Lumen P7 on the bars, and a 700Lumen MC-E and 250Lumen R2 used to generate a hotspot just like this torch on my head 

Abit more than $60 all in, but ride slow enough and the ground is dry when you get there


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

C_Heath said:


> Forgive me and Im not a light pro but I have an MTE 900 lumen flashlight on my bars and two 240 lumen trustfires on my helmet and it looks like Im riding at 2 pm in the day and I have like $60 in all of it.
> Whats the reason for paying $400-500 for a lighting system?


I'm so glad you asked this question.
I''m not a bike pro but I have a trusty steel rigid singlespeed which rides like a dream and I have like $500 in all of it.

What's the reason for paying $5000-$5500 for a bike (like a Trek Fuel with XTR...)?

(I hope I answered your question... )


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

Why pay $400 to $500 or more for a light system?

For me it comes down to:

1. Reliability
2. Weight
3. Purpose built
4. Less things on my bars (instead of 3-4 flashlights)
5. Easier to charge/maintain
6. Nicer looking

Flashlights are an option though - I have been known to run L2D's on the helmet and bars before, just not anymore.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

C_Heath said:


> Forgive me and Im not a light pro but I have an MTE 900 lumen flashlight on my bars and two 240 lumen trustfires on my helmet and it looks like Im riding at 2 pm in the day and I have like $60 in all of it.
> 
> *Whats the reason for paying $400-500 for a lighting system?*
> 
> Thanks


...other than having more usable switching modes, a more brighter constant total output, choice of optics...*sometimes... longer run times with out battery switch out, I really couldn't tell you...Oh Crap.... I think I just did..
Nothing wrong with the set-up you have mind you as long as it works for you and you are satisfied. Just keep in mind that the MTE P-7 torch is giving you between 600 to 450lm during the first hour ( on one 2500mah 18650 cell ). The combined output from the other two is probably somewhere around 450 to 400lm for the first 1.75hr. Not a bad set-up actually.


----------



## tjl5709 (Mar 23, 2006)

C_Heath said:


> Forgive me and Im not a light pro but I have an MTE 900 lumen flashlight on my bars and two 240 lumen trustfires on my helmet and it looks like Im riding at 2 pm in the day and I have like $60 in all of it.
> 
> Whats the reason for paying $400-500 for a lighting system?
> 
> Thanks


Because I can..................


----------



## eddielee70 (Dec 28, 2006)

old photon max version brand new for $200 at CRC, except they don't have any in stock. photon max mounted on helmet doesn't slide off easily like dinotte, so it's fixed unless you undo the straps. overall, I like the power of the photon max for the price of $220 I bought it for, just really hate the switch. so I ended with a 800L for rainy days and my own self build lights for dry days.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

The Photon Max Extreme is now available for purchase in North America at our introductory price.

Thanks for a lively thread!


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Actually despite being a Torch user i'm SERIOUSLY impressed by this for the price, it's MUCH cheaper than I expected, if the exchange rate ever gets near 2:1 again to the UK then I'll be having me 1 of these!!


----------



## moggy82 (Jan 30, 2009)

Not at the current excahnge rate im afraid.

$400 with postage to us in the UK, that equates to about £285 at todays rate. Think how many P7's you could get for that. I am very tempted though! Will wait and see what the uk price is. Cant see it being more than about £250 though really.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

+ Import tax that'll likely get collared, as said not until the USA going into a meltdown like the UK just has 

130grams + annoying cable on my head and 1350Lumens make it lighter than 1 of my torches with over twice the power, make it tempting.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Turveyd said:


> + Import tax that'll likely get collared, as said not until the USA going into a meltdown like the UK just has
> 
> 130grams + annoying cable on my head and 1350Lumens make it lighter than 1 of my torches with over twice the power, make it tempting.


Looks like we're melting down over here too.

Riding keeps us sane!


----------



## MikeFl (Mar 25, 2007)

I just received my Photon Max Extreme from GeoManGear. I placed the order last Thursday and it came with today's UPSP Mail Delivery. The only bike headlamp I can compare it with is my three year old NiteRider HID which it washes out in my long hallway in the house in the beam of the Extreme. It is still light here for another couple of hours so until then...


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

wow, that is a really aggressive pricepoint. Will be interesting to see what that does with the rest of the market.


----------



## moggy82 (Jan 30, 2009)

FYI, Uk importer fisher outdoor leisure have decided not to take this light on until the next winter season (Sept 2009) Therefore only available through suppliers such as Geomangear. So if anyone in the UK really cant wait, you know who to contact! 

Sadly im gonna have to wait :-(


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Lost a regular contract Moggy worth £700 per month, so I'm definately going to have to wait 

Bloody recession


----------



## rollout925 (Jan 28, 2009)

I have to say I picked one up recently from Geo man and I am VERY IMPRESSED!!!

What a freaking bright light!!! Wide beam, very bright!!! The 800m is fine, however the 1350 is brighter than my car headlights (92 Buick, not saying too much.... My bike costs 3 times as much but still). I would say very bright with being able to notice small detail (blades of grass) for maybe 100 yards. It might be a little narrow of a beam in some tighter single track in the woods

I ordered it Monday and it was at my doorstep yesterday (wednesday)!

I E-mailed Geoman a few questions prior to buying it and he was very helpful!!!

It mounts nicely. The switch is ok, but I agree it should be on the light. I dont think the heat sinks are necessary. I thought LED's run pretty cool but maybe Im wrong.

For those who are complaining about the battery life, buy another battery.

I love it!!! I cant wait for the weather to turn a little bit so I can really see what it can do. 

For the price, cant find a brighter one out there


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Thanks rollout!

Appreciate the feedback and comments. We aim to please.


----------



## campykid (Jun 24, 2007)

*How is it, MikeFl*

So what's the word, MikeFl? How is the Extreme at night? Is it a blow-torch? Thanks.


----------



## MikeFl (Mar 25, 2007)

Campykid,
Sorry I haven"t replied sooner. I am extremely pleased with the Max Extreme. My main application is for an on.camera light for my camera. The beam has incredible reach and yet is very consistent and even with no visible rings or hot spots. I have to use diffusion to lower the light level even on the lowest setting when I am using it for interviews close to the camera. The long distance brightness on high is such an improvement over my camera's 20W BAB MR16 for crime scenes at night. My normal workshift is 3am to Noon, so having a bright light is critical and the Max Extreme is a great balance of weight and brightness for my application. For trail riding and commuting it exceeds the brightness and coverage of my NR Hid I had been using on 800 lumen high at 12Watts. On 20 watts it is as you said a Blowtorch! I love it!!


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

MikeFl said:


> Campykid,
> Sorry I haven"t replied sooner. I am extremely pleased with the Max Extreme. My main application is for an on.camera light for my camera. The beam has incredible reach and yet is very consistent and even with no visible rings or hot spots. I have to use diffusion to lower the light level even on the lowest setting when I am using it for interviews close to the camera. The long distance brightness on high is such an improvement over my camera's 20W BAB MR16 for crime scenes at night. My normal workshift is 3am to Noon, so having a bright light is critical and the Max Extreme is a great balance of weight and brightness for my application. For trail riding and commuting it exceeds the brightness and coverage of my NR Hid I had been using on 800 lumen high at 12Watts. On 20 watts it is as you said a Blowtorch! I love it!!


GREAT feedback and a new application too!

Thanks!


----------



## dontheclysdale (Mar 12, 2008)

Any updates on this light? I'm thinking of purchasing one of these and I'd like to hear some more feedback if available.


----------



## cyciumx (Mar 2, 2009)

*Buy the Photon Extreme with no doubts!*

....and buy it from GeoMan with absolutely no worries.

I'll post pics soon (it seems hard to find info on this new product), but rest assured no NiteRider comes close the Lumens/Dollar ratio as this has the highest i've come across.

I don't want to sound like some numbers fool and spout off that lumens tells the whole story, but blatently this is brightest, most robust light for 500 that I know of and for less than 400 from GeoMan - its a steal.

I've already been complimented by folks while riding on its brightness @ night and by its good exterior looks in the day. It definitely has a lot of class.

I've read online that some people don't like the button on the battery or the rubbery button itself, but I have it in a water cage and its no more inconvenient to press than it is to get some water. when I'm riding to work @ 3am and have very inappropriate lambskin gloves that are thick as hell... the button is still easy to find and press so no problems or issues with me at all on that.

Last, but not least, I will close with this - Its brighter than my Mazda 3's headlights


----------



## dontheclysdale (Mar 12, 2008)

I just ordered the Max Extreme from GeoMan's site.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

dontheclysdale said:


> I just ordered the Max Extreme from GeoMan's site.


Thank you!

We appreciate that!


----------



## dgholmes59 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ordered mine Saturday from Geoman and cannot wait to give it a try. Something that is needed here is some actual beam shots. I will try to get some when mine arrives and post them here.

Darrell


----------



## dontheclysdale (Mar 12, 2008)

WOW! I was at the LBS earlier today and they were playing with a mini-newt in the store. Everyone was complimenting how bright it was. When I got home the mailman had dropped off my Photon Max Extreme. Took it out of the packing and just had to see how well it worked!

WOW!!!! This thing IS BRIGHT!!! Even in the house with the lights on it was VERY bright. My stepson walked out of his room and I pointed it at him. With all the lights on and from 20' a way it cast his shadow on the wall. The mini-newt has NOTHING on this Extreme Max....

I've got some smaller high end Pelican flashlights that don't throw 1/4 of the light this thing does. 

I'm not sure how fun this will be on the trial considering it's probably going to light everything up like daylight. This thing is VERY impressive. 

Also one note on the shipping. Had a small issue with my PayPal account. It took 2 days for the funds to clear and my order to ship (stupid e-check.) Geoman shipped it out Thursday afternoon and I had it arrived here at my house on (Saturday. That is some serious fast shipping! Thank you very much! Also another thing about this order. Most of the time you don't really look at your receipts or really care (I don't anyways) but today as I was looking at the receipt I noticed someone from Geoman hand wrote a nice thank you to me and signed it. I rarely see those kind of gestures anymore. I just wanted to let Geoman know that I saw it and let him/them know I appreciated it!


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

dontheclysdale said:


> WOW! I was at the LBS earlier today and they were playing with a mini-newt in the store. Everyone was complimenting how bright it was. When I got home the mailman had dropped off my Photon Max Extreme. Took it out of the packing and just had to see how well it worked!
> 
> WOW!!!! This thing IS BRIGHT!!! Even in the house with the lights on it was VERY bright. My stepson walked out of his room and I pointed it at him. With all the lights on and from 20' a way it cast his shadow on the wall. The mini-newt has NOTHING on this Extreme Max....
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your positive experience! It will be interesting to hear how you like it after your first few rides.

I night-ride singletrack two or three times a week. Bright is best. And with this torch's ability to "dim" you can extend your run-time and still have loads of light.

I almost always ride with both bar and helmet lights (more is better when it comes to lights, IMHO) but one night this week I forgot my helmet light so I rode with my bar light alone. No problem! I remember frustrating rides with 200 or 400 lumens leading me. 1,350 lumens is a lot of light.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

To answer the battery size question, its about as a big as a can of red bull, but that neoprene case adds bulk (turning it into the size of a coke can). Without the cover you can fit it in the side pocket of many hydration packs. NiteFlux suggests attaching them to the shoulder straps as I recall so the battery is close at hand.

I'm gonna check with my distributor for them to see if they're gonna have them too here in Canada this year. I was about to order the photon max to try out myself but now I might need to get the extreme instead.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

DeeEight said:


> To answer the battery size question, its about as a big as a can of red bull, but that neoprene case adds bulk (turning it into the size of a coke can). Without the cover you can fit it in the side pocket of many hydration packs. NiteFlux suggests attaching them to the shoulder straps as I recall so the battery is close at hand.
> 
> I'm gonna check with my distributor for them to see if they're gonna have them too here in Canada this year. I was about to order the photon max to try out myself but now I might need to get the extreme instead.


Well, if you need one, we're here for you. We ship throughout North America.


----------



## dontheclysdale (Mar 12, 2008)

Rode around the nieghborhood tonight. My neighbors were out and asked me how I got a car light on my bike.  The thing throws some serious light and a wider than expected beam. I'm going to try and make it out to the trails for a night ride sometime this week.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

GEOMAN said:


> Well, if you need one, we're here for you. We ship throughout North America.


Yeah except I'm already a dealer... so...wholesale is better than mail-order pricing


----------



## dgholmes59 (Feb 27, 2009)

Received my extreme yesterday and was shipped on Thursday as well. Played with it in the house for awhile and man it was bright. If would hurt your eyes when in the brighter modes. I went outside in the alley where it was darkest (no street lights). It was incredible how far you could see. The stuff lit the fartherest away, I thought was being lit by some other means such as a street light. However, when I turned off the Extreme, I could not see it at all.

I then had to give it a try on my bike. I ride a recumbent, Bacchetta Giro 20, and plan to use the Extreme to extend my rides during the week. I ride on rural highways and good lighting is a must. I strapped the battery to my handlebar stem which put the battery in a perfect place in front of me to change modes. The light was installed on the handlebar.

I ran in the brightest mode first. The light beam is wider than I thought it was going to be and more diffused which I liked very much. I did not want a spot light. It is alot like riding a motorcycle at night. After riding a little, I went to the medium mode (530 lumens) to see how I would like it. This is plenty bright even riding fast. I could not override the beam at 530 lumens even at almost 30 mph. This is probably the mode I would run the most to extend the battery. But I really like running in the brightest mode. You can really see well. Even in the medium mode, the rode signs lit up like if they were being hit by car lights.

The Extreme has a race mode which I did not know how to operate when I went out for the ride. When I got home I programmed the light for this mode. It lets you toggle between any mode and High. This is a very nice feature. When I was riding in High mode, I would have to switch between all the modes to get to medium. Now, a touch of the switch it will switch to any other mode and back to High. I love this feature. I programmed mine to switch between 530 lumens and 1350 lumens.

This is my first quality bike light. I have only ran a homemade halogen prior. This light is much brighter and looks much better on my bike. Everything comes in a denier case. The total package is very light. The battery looks like it would be heavy, but it is not. It is incredibly light for its size.

When I was riding up to the house, I was running on bright and my daughter was walking to her car. She said she thought I was a motorcycle. 

I will attempt to get some beam shots later and post them. I am not much of a photographer. I want to get some highway shots for those that ride on the highway. I will also go to the city park and try to see what it looks like on the trail through the trees. It is not a technical trail, but it could help you see how it will light the surrounding area.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I have the Photon Max.. not the EXTREME. Ive had it for about a month, but I went on my first night ride with it last night. We did 4 runs down our winter riding trail. Its only about 1.5 miles each run, but super fun at night. Ive had a few lights in the past and I must say this thing rocks. I cant believe they have one above mine now (Extreme). I ran mine on the helmet and it worked great. My buddys were blown away how bright it was. I did a lot of research before I bought my light and the Photon Max and Photon Max Extreme are the best bang for your buck. Now all I need is the Extreme mounted on the bike handlebars.

My buddys kept commenting on how bright the light was all night. One even said, its so bright its melting the snow!


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

Well, it has been a few weeks...

Those of you that own it, is it still impressing you? Any problems?

Anyone know how much a spare battery runs?

Geomangear's special only lasts for another few days, so if everyone is satisfied I'll get it before the price goes back up. He did a stellar job with my Garmin Edge 705/maps/cadence/heart rate setup I purchased a few months ago, it will be easy to purchase through him again. 

It would be nice to have one killer light setup, I have about 6 different L&M kits, a Nightrider, and some torches, but none near as bright as this.

Thanks all.


----------



## MikeFl (Mar 25, 2007)

I love mine. It does everything I've hoped for.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Datalogger said:


> Anyone know how much a spare battery runs?


Yep, $159.99 (click)



Datalogger said:


> Geomangear's special only lasts for another few days, so if everyone is satisfied I'll get it before the price goes back up. He did a stellar job with my Garmin Edge 705/maps/cadence/heart rate setup I purchased a few months ago, it will be easy to purchase through him again.


Thank you, we aim to please!


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

MikeFl said:


> I love mine. It does everything I've hoped for.


Thank you for the info.



GEOMAN said:


> Yep, $159.99 (click)
> 
> Thank you, we aim to please!


Thanks for replying so quickly to my PM! :thumbsup:

Is the light as bright as everyone expected?


----------



## Undergroundrider (Jun 3, 2009)

I decided to buy my first Hi end headlight since i needed something for commuting and recreational riding, Anyone has some pictures? I'm between the Dinotte 800 and the Max extreme 1350


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

Geoman will need to chime in, but I'm not sure Niteflux has any products in stock for sale at the moment. I'm trying to source another charger but have not had any luck.


----------



## Undergroundrider (Jun 3, 2009)

I already send a email to ask if they have the NiteFlux Extreme in stock.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Undergroundrider said:


> I already send a email to ask if they have the NiteFlux Extreme in stock.


NiteFlux reached critical velocity in 2009 and suspended shipping to all dealers for the remainder of 2009 due to parts supply shortage issues. We haven't been able to get a single NF light for months...

We have many other options, however.


----------

